

Show HN: JackDB — Database development in your web browser - sehrope
http://www.jackdb.com/

======
sehrope
JackDB was created to solve a personal itch of mine for better database
developer tools. We'd love your feedback. If you're interested signup or email
me at sehrope [at] jackdb [dot] com.

